# Hello :0) Anyone need childcare



## Lyn Stevenson (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello, I am a newbie to this site and was just looking for some information on the demand for childcare in Paphos. I am a professional/qualified childcare provider and have worked with children for 10 years from age from birth - 10 yrs old. I am coming over to Cyprus in November to take possession of our newly built apartment in Kato Paphos. I am looking at starting up my own business in Childcare. (SNIP) I can't imagine working in any other profession. 
Many Thanks
LYN


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Lyn. Welcome to the forum. I hope you find the information you want.

BabsM


----------



## robbins1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, I am currently living in cyprus in paphos and too am qualified in childcare, after much advertising and waiting have found that you can not make a living from it here! I was childminding from home and unfortunately had to stop due to the nurseries here charging such low prices around 200 euro full time! so it seems everyone prefers nurseries so I have now trained in somthing different. Also the nurseries dnt pay well


----------



## sara21_uk (Dec 21, 2008)

Lyn Stevenson said:


> Hello, I am a newbie to this site and was just looking for some information on the demand for childcare in Paphos. I am a professional/qualified childcare provider and have worked with children for 10 years from age from birth - 10 yrs old. I am coming over to Cyprus in November to take possession of our newly built apartment in Kato Paphos. I am looking at starting up my own business in Childcare. (SNIP) I can't imagine working in any other profession.
> Many Thanks
> LYN


Hi,
My we are moving from Limassol to Paphos next week. We have a 10 months old baby and we both work full time and some evenings. 
What hours are you able to cover and can you do any weekends or evenings?
Thanks

Sara 
My email is <snip>


----------

